

Enhance OSX Finder - jmount
http://www.win-vector.com/blog/2012/05/enhance-osx-finder/

======
TomAnthony
Wow - small world. I wrote the second hint on OS X hints over a decade ago and
had forgotten about it myself, and now here I am reading it on HN!

Incidentally, you can do the inverse (open a Finder window for the current
Terminal directory) with:

    
    
       open .
    

Nice article - thanks for reminding me, and for the other tip. :)

~~~
hamidpalo
Since this is super handy, I will go off-topic and post the Windows
equivalent:

    
    
        start .
    

You can even type something like:

    
    
        start mypicture.jpg
    

To open it in the default picture viewer.

------
superfamicom
I love TotalFinder, <http://totalfinder.binaryage.com/> , which adds Chrome
tabs to finder, dual folder view and other nice things.

~~~
TomAnthony
I'd love to use that, and a few years ago I did use something like it, but
found it was't very stable.

Do you find TotalFinder stable / memory friendly?

~~~
idm
I use TotalFinder, but it is quite unstable in my experience. I probably
restart it weekly, just due to some drag and drop nonsense that it didn't know
how to handle. Don't get me wrong: I really like TotalFinder, but the
stability is improving too slowly to make me really happy with it.

------
MrNibbles
Alternatively, you can hold Cmd and double click a folder to open in a new
window.

In addition, i find adding your editor of choice to the finder toolbar quite
handy (open current folder in editor). Here is the applescript i use to open
in sublime text - <https://gist.github.com/1541764>

You can easily modify the above to fit your editor of choice.

------
hollerith
Regarding the second hint in the OP, namely,

>create a button that open a new terminal shell at the current finder location

as of Lion, another way to do it (a way that does not require creating a
button) is to drag the folder icon in the Finder's title bar onto Terminal's
dock icon.

~~~
jmount
Hate that sort of UI that combines safe operations with operations that cause
changes. To wit: if you accidentally drop the folder on your way to the dock,
you just moved it to the desktop.

------
alastra
This is fantastic. I use better touch tool which allows you to create keyboard
shortcuts, so in finder I can hit command+t to open a terminal in the current
finder folder. I love it.

------
eugenekk
I've tried a few Finder replacements over the course of several years, and
stuck with <http://cocoatech.com/pathfinder/>

